# C++, XCode, .app



## Franky Boy (9 Février 2007)

Salut,
J'ai fait un programme sous Xcode, au format Command line utility : C++ tool.
Tout marche bien. Je l'ai compilé en mode release. Après, je vais dans les fichiers et j'ai le choix entre i86(ou quelque chose comme ça(intel)) et ppc. Donc, je choisis Intel, et je l'exécute. Mon programme est encore en mode console (et oui, je suis débutant(vive le site du zéro!!)). Comment faire un .app de mon programme?

De l'aide serait fortement appréciée.

Votre ami, Franky


----------



## ntx (9 Février 2007)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Comment faire un .app de mon programme?


Les .app sont des applications Mac OSX (Cocoa et/ou Carbon) et non "Unix" donc il te faut changer de type de projet. 
De plus elles ne sont pas prévues pour se lancer en mode console, mais en mode fenêtré, donc il te faudra créer un GUI minimaliste avec un champ texte dans une fenêtre.
Autre solution, créer un shell qui lance ton application et renommer ce shell de .sh à .command pour qu'il soit double-cliquable dans le Finder.


----------



## DualG4 (9 Février 2007)

Une autre solution: utiliser un shell script qui lance ton application et cr&#233;er un bundle (.app) avec Platypus ( http://www.sveinbjorn.org/platypus )


----------



## Franky Boy (9 Février 2007)

Merci NTX et dual g4.
Je vais donc essayer le logiciel de NTX et lorsque je serai assez avancé pour créer une application avec des graphiques avancés, j'utiliserai la méthode de NTX.

À propos, quelle sorte de projet dois-je choisir, ntx?


----------



## ntx (9 Février 2007)

Franky Boy a dit:


> À propos, quelle sorte de projet dois-je choisir, ntx?


Cocoa Application : cela doit te donner une squelette d'application avec une fenêtre.


----------



## Franky Boy (10 Février 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Cocoa Application : cela doit te donner une squelette d'application avec une fenêtre.



Merci!


----------

